# Seasoning wood questions



## The Falcons Quill (Apr 1, 2016)

I picked up a really nice broth from a cherry tree that was being felled. I wrapped it in newsprint and a sheet. Left it out under my side shed thing out of the elements. I did paint all exposed wood ends.

I went to check it today, I noticed there had been some evidence of termites previously, but upon inspection there is nothing there currently.

Should I even try to cut it up for blanks, either pen or bowls. Or is it likely that the termites may have dug all the way trough.

And for those that have seasoned wood before. What is the best method for doing it on a sall scale. (I don't the the woth wants a wood pile under our side covered porch thing. 

Thanks


----------



## GaryMGg (Apr 1, 2016)

I'll bet you're really liking the auto-correct feature on your phone :biggrin:
I'm thinking you obtained some nice cherry crotch with termites.
You might try tenting the wood to kill them.
You must keep it away from the rest of your stash.

Keep it away from your porch thing too.
And be sure to keep the wife-thingy happy.

Termites suck and can ruin good stock.


----------



## Kenny Durrant (Apr 4, 2016)

I agree with Gary and to add my 2 cents I would cut the wood up into pieces just a little larger than what you will be wanting to work with to allow for shrinkage. I will cut them to the smallest size to help with the drying and also no need to dry the wood that your going t waste. Then I will wrap the pieces in newspaper and let set for a few weeks in a dry place. So far it's worked well for me. Good Luck.


----------



## Rick_G (Apr 4, 2016)

I generally cut it a little larger than needed then microwave it.  6 pieces at a time on defrost for 3 minutes.  Let it cool down then do it again until dry.   If there is anything in there alive it won't be after the first microwave session.  Burn the scrap.


----------

